# Bowfishing Flounder



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Is this legal? I figured if you can gig flounder, bowfishing would be ok.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes it's leagal, excpet in the month of November, where it's hook and line only


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

^^This is correct.


----------

